
Omega Ophthalmics is an eye implant platform with the power of continuous AR - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/04/ophthalmics-is-an-eye-implant-with-the-power-of-continuous-ar/
======
bmcusick
I recall a character from a Neal Stephenson novel who killed themselves after
their retina implant got hacked and they were shown non-stop advertisements
even when sleeping.

------
PhasmaFelis
I'm into this as a concept--customizable vision enhancements--but VR/AR? I
don't want anything with a standard network connection in my head unless
security gets way better. Hacking my phone is one thing; hacking my _eyes_ is
something else entirely.

~~~
avaer
I'm less concerned about rogue hacking than I am about legitimized,
persistent, permanent data mining that seems fine now but I'll regret later.
The kind that props up most of the biggest internet companies and spy
agencies.

------
Xoros
...and then you can record anything you see, and then here is a way to rewatch
it, and then it's a black mirror episode.

Paranoia apart, I'll tend to agree with other comments here.

A device like Google glasses, well why not after all, since you can choose to
put them in a drawer (not debating on the fact that you potentially record
other people, which is really bad). But having a device you might loose
control over and can't switch off ?

It's like those webcam on laptop that can be switch on by a hacker or your OS
without you knowing it. First thing I do is to put a paper on it.

Security matters. And I'm finally perhaps a bit paranoid after all.

------
mattbierner
It wasn't clear to me: is the idea that you install the hardware housing with
a more invasive surgery upfront and then could swap out the hardware more
easily down the road? Would a second surgery be required for that?

~~~
b34r
I got visian ICL surgery 2 years back and this was my question as well.

You can't really change anything without opening up the eye, which damages the
cornea a little and takes months to heal with permanent side effects in low
light situations.

------
eximius
So, they have created an empty box to later put tech in? That seems like the
_easy_ part - not that surgery like this is easy, but making AR tech that
small is a much bigger order.

~~~
azinman2
Especially the battery part.

~~~
b34r
i wonder if piezoelectrics work with rapid eye movement...

